# Crossovers e Impedancia



## brodan (May 18, 2011)

Hola:

Soy nuevo en estos foros (posteando), aunque los leo hace ya algún tiempo, tengo las siguientes dudas:

En cuanto al diseño de un crossover pasivo dentro de una caja de 3 vías, ¿como influye en la impedancia nominal de la caja?, me explico, tengo un par de cajas JBL que dicen en su parte trasera "Nominal Impedance 8 Ohms", pero al medir en la entrada al crossover con un multimetro me arroja solo 4 ohms, (lo que asumo que es por el calculo de resistencias en paralelo entre el woofer y el medio, ya que la resistencia del tweeter se anula con el condensador) como dato les digo que los componentes tienen la siguiente impedancia, woofer: 8ohms, medio: 8 ohms, tweeter: 8 ohms, les adjunto una imagen del esquemático para que lo vean. desde ya gracias, saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 19, 2011)

Lo que estas midiendo con tester es la RESISTENCIA en DC , que no es IMPEDANCIA, eso es en AC.
Siempre esta ultima va a ser mayor ya que intervienen la inductancia y capacitancia no solo del filtro sino del parlante.
Esta cambia con la frecuencia . Normalmente cuando sube la impedancia del filtro de graves , baja la del de agudos y se compensa. Todo esto se calcula .....
El amplificador "ve" una inductancia promedio que si bien no es constante , se va compensando .
Esto esta bastante simplificado , pero espero te aclare un poco.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 27, 2011)

Según el esquema es solo 2 vias, medio y grabes están en paralelos...


----------

